# Are there any young English speaking Mums in Thessaloniki???



## Marisa Fraser (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi,
I am a young mother (23) with a little girl of 3 months and have just moved from the UK to Thessaloniki with my husband.
I would welcome any help on how to meet other English speaking young mothers.


----------



## rknittle (Apr 27, 2009)

Hello, 

I will be moving to Thessaloniki in October with a 3 month old as well (from the U.S.). I am brand new to this site, and would love to know where you are living. We are looking to find a place that has a yard or room for a garden. I wonder if this is possible there.

Also, what are the cultural views on infants, breastfeeding, etc.? Do you know? Do people use strollers a lot or slings? 

Thanks!


----------



## Marisa Fraser (Apr 15, 2009)

rknittle said:


> Hello,
> 
> I will be moving to Thessaloniki in October with a 3 month old as well (from the U.S.). I am brand new to this site, and would love to know where you are living. We are looking to find a place that has a yard or room for a garden. I wonder if this is possible there.
> 
> ...


Hello.

Me, my husband + our little girl are living in Thermi with his parents at the moment but will hopefully b getting our own place in the next 6months. We will also b looking for a place with a nice garden and there are loads of places where this is available. His parents has a beautiful outdoor area and a good size garden and is just a 10min drive from Thesaloniki city centre.

All of the locals are amazing with kids + babies. Some look a little hard faced but they're actually very friendly + + we've found them very helpful if u need anything, they really go out of there way to help u.
As for strollers, i'v found it pretty difficult getting up + down the big curbs in the city centre so i would say a baby sling is definitely best if your wanting to check out all of the beautiful little shops and boutiques, however, there is a big wide path right next to the city which runs along the waters edge so a stroller is perfect for this. There are also lots of cafes but they are usually very busy so i find it quite difficult trying to get through all of the people!!
As for breastfeeding, i asked a girl who runs a mum and baby group about breast feeding in public which i dont usually like to do in busy places but just in case i had to, she said its ok, they're actually very proud if they can breast feed but she said a couple of people had asked her not to, dont know where or why that was, suppose its like all places where there's always some1 your going to accidentally offend. I personally think its completely natural and as long as your not flashing your boobs about in every1s faces then its perfectly fine!! ha ha!!

Hope i have been of some help to u. Let me know if there's anything else i can help u with.

Take care.
Marisa. 
XXX


----------



## Fulya (May 27, 2009)

Marisa Fraser said:


> Hi,
> I am a young mother (23) with a little girl of 3 months and have just moved from the UK to Thessaloniki with my husband.
> I would welcome any help on how to meet other English speaking young mothers.


Hello Marisa!

I can help you meet other English speaking young mothers because all of my friends are English speaking young mothers. I'm not exaggerating by saying "ALL OF MY FRIENDS" because literally I'm surrounded by babies!!! I must admit, it sometimes feels weird. Every 6 months somebody is pregnant. So I guess you've found just the right person in the city for meeting other foreign mothers 

If you want to contact me, send an email to fulya at freemail.gr. We can arrange a date and meet at the city center.


----------



## Fulya (May 27, 2009)

rknittle said:


> Hello,
> 
> I will be moving to Thessaloniki in October with a 3 month old as well (from the U.S.). I am brand new to this site, and would love to know where you are living. We are looking to find a place that has a yard or room for a garden. I wonder if this is possible there.
> 
> ...


Hello Rknittle!

As for you, I can give you the email addresses of my friends who also moved here from the US. I know two couples. One from Ohio, the other from Oklahoma. Both of them, very sweet people! I don't want to write their email addresses here. If you send me an email (fulya at freemail.gr), I can write you their email addresses.


----------



## rknittle (Apr 27, 2009)

Thank you so much, Marisa! This is very helpful. Sounds like Thermi is a nice place to live. I've got some slings for the baby and will wait to get a stroller until I am in Greece to see if I need one or not. 

I just found out there is a La Leche League in Thessaloniki (breastfeeding group). I definitely am not one for doing it in public, so I think I should be safe! 

Thanks again,

Rachel







Marisa Fraser said:


> Hello.
> 
> Me, my husband + our little girl are living in Thermi with his parents at the moment but will hopefully b getting our own place in the next 6months. We will also b looking for a place with a nice garden and there are loads of places where this is available. His parents has a beautiful outdoor area and a good size garden and is just a 10min drive from Thesaloniki city centre.
> 
> ...


----------



## rknittle (Apr 27, 2009)

Thank you - I'll email you.





Fulya said:


> Hello Rknittle!
> 
> As for you, I can give you the email addresses of my friends who also moved here from the US. I know two couples. One from Ohio, the other from Oklahoma. Both of them, very sweet people! I don't want to write their email addresses here. If you send me an email (fulya at freemail.gr), I can write you their email addresses.


----------



## x N.J x (Dec 7, 2008)

Hello... yes there are some of us out there!!!
is there some way we can message eachother personaly on here??
i am a young mother, from the uk, but i have lived here in Thessaloniki for nearly 4 years..
If we can find another way of talking i can tell u some more!
Hope to hear from u soon.x


----------



## Jane&Jack (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi

We have just moved here to Thessaloniki too! I'm not young but have a 2yr old son and am English, email me and I will send you loads of info for groups to join where you can meet people! unfortunately you cant put email addys on here.

Welcome to Thessaloniki!

Jane

p.s my daughter is your age and her baby is 5 months old she may be moving over later.


----------



## LGK616 (Sep 22, 2009)

I have an 11 month old daughter and would love to meet up! I live in Kifisia - near the Carrefour and Star Cinemas.


----------



## rknittle (Apr 27, 2009)

I am moving to thessaloniki in one week. I would love to get in touch in the next month or so. We're staying downtown for three weeks until we find a place to live longer term. (I have a two month old)


----------



## CKB (Oct 4, 2009)

Marisa Fraser said:


> Hi,
> I am a young mother (23) with a little girl of 3 months and have just moved from the UK to Thessaloniki with my husband.
> I would welcome any help on how to meet other English speaking young mothers.


Hi, I am moving to Thessaloniki from the UK and wondered if you can give me any advice. I have a son aged 16 months and would like to know if there are any baby/toddler groups for english speaking mums in the city.. thanks


----------



## lucasuk2002 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi Mums,

I'm moving to Thessaloniki from the Uk in Nov with my husband and 11mth old daughter.

I would really like to find other English speaking mums to meet for coffee etc.

We will be living in the Kalamaria area.

Hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## CKB (Oct 4, 2009)

lucasuk2002 said:


> Hi Mums,
> 
> I'm moving to Thessaloniki from the Uk in Nov with my husband and 11mth old daughter.
> 
> ...


Hello... it sounds like we are in a similar position, we too are looking to move in November, probably to Panorama and will be going to look at properties next week. We would love to meet up...you can e-mail me on cath brisc at hot mail dot com. Best of luck with the packing!


----------



## LGK616 (Sep 22, 2009)

lucasuk2002 said:


> Hi Mums,
> 
> I'm moving to Thessaloniki from the Uk in Nov with my husband and 11mth old daughter.
> 
> ...


I am also in Kalamaria (Kifisia to be exact) and have a soon to be 1 year old daughter (in 9 days time)!!

I would love to meet up with you - and anyone else who sees this message and would like to join.

Anyone can email me at lgreenan616 at yahoo dot com and we can go from there!

Lesley
xox


----------



## rknittle (Apr 27, 2009)

*Strollers, Swings & Meeting up*

Hello,

I am now in Thessaloniki with my 3 month old. I'd love to meet up with the other moms. Also, does anyone know where I can buy a stroller or a swing? I'm looking for a stroller base for a car seat - something very simple. 

Thanks!


----------



## LGK616 (Sep 22, 2009)

rknittle said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am now in Thessaloniki with my 3 month old. I'd love to meet up with the other moms. Also, does anyone know where I can buy a stroller or a swing? I'm looking for a stroller base for a car seat - something very simple.
> 
> Thanks!



You can buy these things from Kou Kou which has Mother Care inside or from Jumbo or even Carrefour if I'm not mistaken. There are other places such as Prenatal at Cosmos and downtown, Bebe Home and Morouopoly (spelling??). Oh and Oneira near my house and one at Cosmos.


----------



## pamkal (Nov 11, 2010)

*English speaking mums*



Marisa Fraser said:


> Hi,
> I am a young mother (23) with a little girl of 3 months and have just moved from the UK to Thessaloniki with my husband.
> I would welcome any help on how to meet other English speaking young mothers.


Hi Marisa

I'm a greek south african living in Thessalonoki and would love to meet other English speaking mums any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## LGK616 (Sep 22, 2009)

pamkal said:


> Hi Marisa
> 
> I'm a greek south african living in Thessalonoki and would love to meet other English speaking mums any help would be greatly appreciated



Contact me at lgreenan616 at yahoo dot com and I will tell you about my playgroup that I have going. My daughter is 2 years old and the other kids are all the same age - except for one - he is 15 months old!

Lesley


----------



## Mitrica (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi, I am British and have been living in Halkidiki for the past 8 years, we have now moved to Thessaloniki due to my son's schooling, if there are any British women living in the Oreokastro area I would love to hear from you.


----------



## CKB (Oct 4, 2009)

Mitrica said:


> Hi, I am British and have been living in Halkidiki for the past 8 years, we have now moved to Thessaloniki due to my son's schooling, if there are any British women living in the Oreokastro area I would love to hear from you.


Hi Mitricia, We are living in the Panorama-Thermi area.. its a bit far away from you but I have met alot of English speaking mums here


----------



## LGK616 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ladies in Thessaloniki!

Are you still looking for playgroups? I have 2 that you can be a part of! I am sure this post is quite old as the girl from the US was here and left last summer!!! (by the way - we miss you!!!)


Lesley


----------



## geogiokas (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi,
I am looking for an English speaking lady to introduce my 5-year old girl to the English language.

what would be the best places to put an ad? Are there any expat associations in Thessaloniki? Do you recommend any other places that would be ok?

thanks,
George


----------



## kris22 (Mar 18, 2012)

hello!i am neither a mother nor english but i am a very proud auntie,moved back to greece after living and working in the uk for 6 years ,i think and dream in english
miss it lots but there you go
being brought up in thessaloniki i can tell you this
noone is offended by breastfeeding, you will only find a few idiotic femalehypocrits that will pretend they are,just ignore them-unfortunately they are usually between 30-50 years old,you would expectsome understanding but anyway
definately get a sling, i have ordered a loveley one for my baby godnephew and a special one for his brother who is now 2 years old from amazon,pushchairs are difficult to handle in the city centre
there is an english speaking nursery in case you need it,and in my partner'spub we have sky and all uk channels
i do not know how to give you my contact details in case you need more info!


----------



## louizam (Nov 18, 2015)

hello just moved here and am looking for english speaking groups . could you recommend one ? I am not a mother , just moved over here for studies and I only get the chance to speak english to my parents over the phone. I really miss talking to native speakers .


----------

